# Calling all cooking enthusiasts



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

There has been some interest in a cooking contest, so I'm opening up the discussion to see what everyone would like to see from it. I don't think there is any benefit to trying to keep entries anonymous as the setting would become recognizable after the first contest, so I'm proposing using reddit rules where you would write NF/username/date on paper and have it in your pictures. Aside from that, everything else is open for discussion, do y'all want to do themes? (Colors, regional, ethnic, etc.) Everyone cook the same dish? Specify certain ingredients and see what everyone comes up with?


Basically, I want this to be about y'all, so think on it and have a discussion with everyone, we'll lock some solid ideas down and get this moving hopefully within a week or so. Thanks!

@Sassy 
@Underworld Broker 
@Grimmjow 
@Azure Ihrat 
@Catamount 
@Nep Nep 
@Lord Valgaav 
@Pocalypse 
@Kitsune 
@Didi 

Please tag anyone else you can think of and get this going.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 25, 2019)

with internet cooking contest it's hard to tell if something tasted good..........


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> with internet cooking contest it's hard to tell if something tasted good..........


Everyone can send me a bowl then? Lol


Yeah, unfortunately there are limitations, it will be mostly based on presentation.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 25, 2019)

It's a cool idea just got to figure how it can be done within a cool way.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

I can make a mean cheese sammich with iced water.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

I like this idea though. I'm all ears for suggestions.


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> with internet cooking contest it's hard to tell if something tasted good..........



True but you can still tell if something sounds appealing based on ingredients and seasoning and how it looks

The /ck/ annual contests always looked fun at least

Don't know if I'm going to participate myself as I've just downgraded in terms of kitchen and won't be able to pull a lot of stuff off anymore, but I'd certainly be open to participate in judging

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't think we had any proof details on our pics before, just went with posting the final photo and as much of the step by step pics and description we wanted

I liked the format where we were choosing theme and going along with it. We did not really have cheaters in that contest, I guess. Anonymous entries weren’t a good idea, because we used to discuss the dishes and the ingredients, give the descriptions and ideas behind it. I don't think anyone ever voted just out of spite or for the friends only. Voting was great process with comenting on the dishes.

Also tagging @Velvet just for the sadness


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm here for this 100%.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2019)

Can't cook to save my life, but I would judge as well. 

A way to make sure fidelity of submissions you could just have people take their pictures with an insignia of some sort. Like a  small paper piece colored blue.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't have as much time as I used to but I guess I could whip something up... mind you since I'm picky, if you pick something like seafood I'll abstain most likely as while I can cook a good fried fish fillet, I'd need someone to then eat it.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

More importantly, no point in choosing a theme like some specific rare and expensive ingredient at all. Nobody is going to go all out up to buying something they never wanted to just for a forum contest these days.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> More importantly, no point in choosing a theme like some specific rare and expensive ingredient at all. Nobody is going to go all out up to buying something they never wanted to just for a forum contest these days.


Ah, no, I wasn't intending to make it inaccessible to anyone. I was more referring to something that stipulates your meal must contain "x" "x" and "x" but aside from that apply no limitation. Simple easily found items, mushrooms, radish, tomato, etc.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> More importantly, no point in choosing a theme like some specific rare and expensive ingredient at all. Nobody is going to go all out up to buying something they never wanted to just for a forum contest these days.





Moritsune said:


> Ah, no, I wasn't intending to make it inaccessible to anyone. I was more referring to something that stipulates your meal must contain "x" "x" and "x" but aside from that apply no limitation. Simple easily found items, mushrooms, radish, tomato, etc.



Either way, this thread is to get a consensus on what y'all would find to be most fun. I'm not a cook/chef by any means, so I'm relying on all of you with the passion for cooking to help set things up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

>_> lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd be interested in this.

Probably same themed food would be easier to judge and with same ingredients. Well, mostly same ingredients. At least you'd have to use certain things in your dish with your own added stuff. And as Moritsune said, ingredients that people can find 


Maybe time span would be like 3-5 days? In case for those who need to find time and to run to the market.

Or maybe like a two round thing with eliminations? To get a better idea of one's cooking skills. Then bump it to like a week.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

I'll most likely have to use the kitchen at work since mines at home is like from the 60s or 70s. 

My microwave is literally from my uncle when he was in college back in the 80s.


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2019)

You want a theme moreso than ingredients

Like
-seafood
-mexican
-brunch

Or if you have to go specific ingredients, something ubiquitous like potato etc, and keep to just one so you get some variety (tho require the theme to be the center of the dish )

Iirc for the /ck/ challenges the scoring was laid out in 3 or 4 ratings, I remember 3 from the top of my head no wait all 4
-how well you matched the theme 
-general appeal (ie does it sound appetising)
-presentation
-creativity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

I think themes like color, a holiday, an emotion (romantic, etc.) is more fun than sandwiches, chicken meat, etc.

Anyway, isn't there an archieve of bento box? To check some good examples of contest themes like green on St. Patrick, soups, some others.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

Also
> rounds


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I think themes like color, a holiday, an emotion (romantic, etc.) is more fun than sandwiches, chicken meat, etc.
> 
> Anyway, isn't there an archieve of bento box? To check some good examples of contest themes like green on St. Patrick, soups, some others.


Yeah, I've been looking at the past contests, I figured it would be best to allow some input from all of you before just deciding to go with that format, in case there were things people wanted to change or try. Due to varying schedules and everything, my plan was to just do a single round, but have a one week timeline for entries to be submitted.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

Omlet challenge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Omlet challenge?


I would appreciate eggs in general as a theme if it about ingredient. Cause not everyone fries food, for example. And such contests bearvthe idea if literally exchanging the recipes and ideas, so expanding knowledge on some universal ingredient would be good.
Unless the idea will go beyond eggs being a traditional part of it and thus allow vegetarian dishes to enter.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I would appreciate eggs in general as a theme if it about ingredient. Cause not everyone fries food, for example. And such contests bearvthe idea if literally exchanging the recipes and ideas, so expanding knowledge on some universal ingredient would be good.
> Unless the idea will go beyond eggs being a traditional part of it and thus allow vegetarian dishes to enter.


Ideally, all contests would allow the entry of vegan/vegetarian options, so they wouldn't specify the use of a meat product or the like. I think the more creativity that's allowed the more fun people will find it.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I would appreciate eggs in general as a theme if it about ingredient. Cause not everyone fries food, for example. And such contests bearvthe idea if literally exchanging the recipes and ideas, so expanding knowledge on some universal ingredient would be good.
> Unless the idea will go beyond eggs being a traditional part of it and thus allow vegetarian dishes to enter.



Yeah we first need to establish exactly what kind of contest we'll have. Like others have said, whether it'll be ingredients or theme, category scoring, etc.

I propose we go with a three round competition of themes. And we'll let regular members be the voting judges for our dishes which will be pm'd to @Moritsune who will post them anonymously in each round's OP. 

The themes should be basic enough so that everyone can do it, but special enough so that it required actual effort put forth(e.g., omlets). 

Round 1 will see 10 contestants. The ones with the top 5 votes move on to round 2. 

Round 2 will be won by the top 3 votes, and round 3 will have only one winner. 

In the event of ties, we can do a sudden death quick cook challenge or something fun like that. 

Last winner gets repped by @Fang 5 times plus admin privileges for a year. 

Sound good?


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Yeah we first need to establish exactly what kind of contest we'll have. Like others have said, whether it'll be ingredients or theme, category scoring, etc.
> 
> I propose we go with a three round competition of themes. And we'll let regular members be the voting judges for our dishes which will be pm'd to @Moritsune who will post them anonymously in each round's OP.
> 
> ...


Lol, you lost me at the last part. I also don't want to commit to rounds unless we have enough interest in it. Real life can be tough to make work to do multiple rounds, so I'd prefer to stick to one round, with the one week deadline in order to maximize participation. From there we can go open voting, or get dedicated judges like Didi and Dr. White mentioned, all depends on the interest and voter turnout.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

Too complicated.
Rounds.
PMs.
No voting for participants. 
It is to have fun.

Just make theme for a week or two with prizes for the people's choice and have fun.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 25, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Lol, you lost me at the last part. I also don't want to commit to rounds unless we have enough interest in it. Real life can be tough to make work to do multiple rounds, so I'd prefer to stick to one round, with the one week deadline in order to maximize participation. From there we can go open voting, or get dedicated judges like Didi and Dr. White mentioned, all depends on the interest and voter turnout.



Eh, just a suggestion. How do we determine what sticks? Since it's your idea, will you have the final word on what gets done?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

The idea that gets people to enter sticks. You do not know until you try.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Eh, just a suggestion. How do we determine what sticks? Since it's your idea, will you have the final word on what gets done?


I'm taking everyone's suggestions into consideration, and I'll be conferring with other members of the staff to implement the policies and prizes. My primary goal is to make the contests as accessible and as fun as possible, so for now I'm just saying the multiple round format is unlikely to happen, at least at first. It may be a good idea to revisit this format for an annual mega cookoff or something though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

We stopped cause nobody was participating y'know? XD 

Right now I lack a lot of ingredients myself. I get paid weekly like 3 am Friday. That said I don't usually have the energy or willpower to cook on work days sadly. 

Monday and Tuesday are my days off. 

Esp if we did baking, I'd need so many pans... yeah sure, I can make a good cake, but I can't make a presentable cake cause I lack the tools lol. 

Example -> 





As you can see... presentation wise, quite dull. Ingredients wise? All home made, even the icing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

The icing looks lit tho, I can tell the texture from the photo for real
It's not a photo contest to care about the perfect angle and contrast


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> The icing looks lit tho, I can tell the texture from the photo for real
> It's not a photo contest to care about the perfect angle and contrast



Oh no, that's not what I mean. I just mean that I don't have cake pans so I can't say make a fancy looking layered cake. 

I'm saying I could make a MUCH fancier looking cake just with the right pans.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh no, that's not what I mean. I just mean that I don't have cake pans so I can't say make a fancy looking layered cake.
> 
> I'm saying I could make a MUCH fancier looking cake just with the right pans.


How does it feel to be normal


----------



## Catamount (Feb 25, 2019)

I can relate tho, I would probably have to skip half of the topics due to the same reason, but eh, it is like that for any contest - not every single time it is possible


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I can relate tho, I would probably have to skip half of the topics due to the same reason, but eh, it is like that for any contest - not every single time it is possible



I'd be tempted at least XD I have the free funds to start building a toolset for cooking. Just not the time.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2019)

I'll enter, not a super fancy cook though


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Yeah we first need to establish exactly what kind of contest we'll have. Like others have said, whether it'll be ingredients or theme, category scoring, etc.
> 
> I propose we go with a three round competition of themes. And we'll let regular members be the voting judges for our dishes which will be pm'd to @Moritsune who will post them anonymously in each round's OP.
> 
> ...



Nah this sucks
Several rounds with different themes is fine but you definitely don't want a knockout competition
Just let everyone enter each time but someone tallies the points somewhere
Round winners get a small prize , person with the most points accrued at the end of the contest a big one so people are encouraged to keep playing


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2019)

Now this sounds like fun


----------



## Smoke (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll join, but 2nd grade science-fair rules should apply. Meaning, your mom can do all of it for you, and you can get all the credit by just putting your name on it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2019)

I ain't afraid of your mom.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Smoke (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey, I made that all on my own.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 2, 2019)

I know, it was perfect


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2019)

*You have summoned me? 

Here I am!*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2019)

Velv


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2019)

*It is I *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 12, 2019)

*So what did I miss?

What is happening/ going to happen?

Where is the food! *


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *So what did I miss?
> 
> What is happening/ going to happen?
> 
> Where is the food! *


Really hasn't been all that much interest, no real suggestions or anything either. May just throw something easy out with a one week timeline for entries and see if the response is big enough to continue.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 12, 2019)

What kind of interest and suggestions did you expect? The whole setup ligned up and the number of posts more than in the meme thread?
There were plenty of informative answers like tours being a shit and affordable theme choices examples.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 12, 2019)

*If one looks into easy recipes they can find sooooooooo many things to make without breaking the bank

There are a lot of themes we could do for just casual fun*


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Catamount said:


> What kind of interest and suggestions did you expect? The whole setup ligned up and the number of posts more than in the meme thread?
> There were plenty of informative answers like tours being a shit and affordable theme choices examples.


Specifically I was looking for more than people telling me it didn't work in the past and that kind of stuff. I asked what people liked about old contests, what they'd like to see from a new one, etc. and the only real feedback so far has been that there won't be enough participation and thinking specified ingredients would be too expensive (even though I made no indication of specifying ingredients that would be inaccessible). The main point being that I'm not a cook, and I generally don't really care about this kind of stuff so I wanted it to be something the community wanted, but I can just throw out a random contest just as well and see the aftermath I suppose.


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2019)

Since I'm willing to judge, I'm also willing to help throwing the contest together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm pretty sure everyone is still interested. We were just waiting on a concrete plan. A new thread should be made once it's ready probably.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> Since I'm willing to judge, I'm also willing to help throwing the contest together


That would be great actually. I know @Dr. White also volunteered to judge, so maybe we find one more for a three judge setup like cooking challenge shows? Aside from that, I think having someone that can actually cook such as yourself choose themes, or ingredients, etc. would make things better for participants. Perhaps have the judges all select an ingredient to include, or at the very least reach a consensus on the overall theme?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Moritsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Catamount said:


>


Well, this is the purpose of the thread, feel free to voice any concerns or make suggestions on how you want to see it play out, lol.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 12, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Well, this is the purpose of the thread, feel free to voice any concerns or make suggestions on how you want to see it play out, lol.


I have already said multiply times that judges or anything instead of *everyone* being able to vote is not within my understanding of fun. If you do not really take notice of stuff posted, why bother.

But you can do whatever you want actually, so.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I have already said multiply times that judges or anything instead of *everyone* being able to vote is not within my understanding of fun. If you do not really take notice of stuff posted, why bother.
> 
> But you can do whatever you want actually, so.


Fair enough, yeah, I read through it again and you did mention it twice. Open voting is also fine with me, maybe just one dedicated judge, not for who wins, but to ensure that the criteria for each challenge is met, if ingredients are specified and such, unless we require progress pics for those to show clearly that the ingredient is used. Like I said, I'm no cook, so I'd be out of my element on this, but I do want this section to host the contests if the interest is there, and it appears to be.


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2019)

Open voting is fine - it's also what the /ck/ contests had


----------



## Catamount (Mar 12, 2019)

Having someone who is good with cooking to check the recipes for the honesty is good idea. And this person should not be prohibited from entering too. As well as the host should be able too. It creates relaxed and friendly atmosphere, also encourages open discussion.

The more simple the scheme, the more fun we have. Choose theme - Create thread - Submit entries during the whole period openly - Vote. This looks like the most "cheerful" setup where we can communicate on the stuff we are making. We aren't going to get over the head activity anyway, so more people can leisurely drop by - the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2019)

*The original idea was for the contest to be with themes that would be easy to do with ingridients people already have or ain`t expensive/ hard to get*

*To inspire people to cook more often, in a way! Or try a new recipe, find some old forgotten mom/grandmother`s recipe and re-create it..So on!

Plus the whole thing about these was for people to have fun! One of the main reasons why I`m back too~ Ayyy

I`ll be glad to judge and check recipes and stuff or create the threads again like in the past, did enough slacking since the last contests *cough**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 13, 2019)

Someone tag me if this happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2019)

Great contest idea. I will definitely participate. 

I think a simpler theme for the first_ Make NF Hungry_ will be something to go with.
The contests/rounds should be ethnic cuisine themed and follow a general choice (such as either bakery, appetizers, etc).

-One format (appetizers), common theme (ethnic cuisine) are the basics.

-The winner gets to choose the theme for the next contest.

-Participation reward.

-All participants are required to vote and all voters should comment about their choices, otherwise the votes are not counted. Unless there is going to be chosen the group of judges from the select members.

-Defined criteria for judging (Presentation, following all the rules, creativity, etc).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2019)

*Thats kinda how we used to do it before *


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

I am not aware of how it used to be 

It will be cool if somebody would provide the link to the past cooking contests


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2019)

* Don`t worry about it! You were pretty spot on ehehe*
*


Here is a linky~

*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2019)

Ethnic cuisine like how


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

Examples can be Italian, Chinese, Mexican dishes


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2019)

How is this an easy option? I mean it is not a bad theme idea, but it is far from being easy due to ingredients not being available/affordable in certain countries


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2019)

Also @ane
Where you at? You gonna take part again  right?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2019)

*We could do like ethnic but like with ingridients you have at home

A take on ethnic food

I do that a lot with korean and japanese recipes, since I can`t find 50% of the original things here and can`t order them I just replace some things and it becomes easy ethnic my way :>*


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

@Catamount It is a broad theme, participants can choose any type of ethnic cuisine, there is no need to go to extremes and get special ingredients for something you have never tried.
For instance, a person lives in Greece and feels comfortable presenting a Greek dish. That would work.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *We could do like ethnic but like with ingridients you have at home
> 
> A take on ethnic food
> 
> I do that a lot with korean and japanese recipes, since I can`t find 50% of the original things here and can`t order them I just replace some things and it becomes easy ethnic my way :>*



There's an Asian store like 30 mins away here that sells mirin and sake @-@ I just haven't visited.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2019)

*Lucky butt

The things I can get my hands on are uhh gochujang, dumpling wrappers (tho i make my own), few types of noodles, dried mushrooms, canned bamboo, soy sauce, tofu, sushi nori, sushi rice, shiitake mushrooms, coconut milk, red or green curry paste, coconut milk, sesame oil, rice vinegar, wasabi, oyster sauce, teriyaki sauce, chili sauce, found miso soup, frozen takoyaki, mirin, pickled ginger, frozen dumplings, katsuobushi, panko breadcrumbs, daikon, tempura flour mix, red and green tobiko

But sadly I can get only 3-4 things from these online since 95% of those can`t be delivered outside of the capital which is dumb AF or are really expensive to get

Makes me really sad..*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 17, 2019)

Velvet said:


> 95% of those can`t be delivered outside of the capital


Do they literally send it by horses with knight guards cause there are rogues around the road


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2019)

*Possible! LOL

It sucks that I can`t freely get those things even by ordering them because it`s like only for the certain city or delivered only to certain cities*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 17, 2019)

damn rogues


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 17, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Someone tag me if this happens



Same. Remember doing it before


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 17, 2019)

But how will you taste our food? Will we have to mail it to you??


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Lucky butt
> 
> The things I can get my hands on are uhh gochujang, dumpling wrappers (tho i make my own), few types of noodles, dried mushrooms, canned bamboo, soy sauce, tofu, sushi nori, sushi rice, shiitake mushrooms, coconut milk, red or green curry paste, coconut milk, sesame oil, rice vinegar, wasabi, oyster sauce, teriyaki sauce, chili sauce, found miso soup, frozen takoyaki, mirin, pickled ginger, frozen dumplings, katsuobushi, panko breadcrumbs, daikon, tempura flour mix, red and green tobiko
> 
> ...




I was about to say, pretty sure you're an even better cook than me? You'd better make your own dumpling wrappers XD I do.

I also make my own noodles.

The Asian grocery here has basically everything, except meat of course. Too bad. I'd love to have some kobe @~@.



StarlightAshley said:


> But how will you taste our food? Will we have to mail it to you??



They don't you dork x) it's appearance based.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I was about to say, pretty sure you're an even better cook than me? You'd better make your own dumpling wrappers XD I do.
> 
> I also make my own noodles.
> 
> The Asian grocery here has basically everything, except meat of course. Too bad. I'd love to have some kobe @~@.



*Yeah I learned to make my own dumpling skins from scratch since my college was in a diff town and they had no chinese place to get take out D:
Good thing the dorm room was like a small apartment so we had a kitchen *


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Yeah I learned to make my own dumpling skins from scratch since my college was in a diff town and they had no chinese place to get take out D:
> Good thing the dorm room was like a small apartment so we had a kitchen *



I just did it on a whim. Not a fan of pork so I tend to use ground turkey, ginger, soy sauce, garlic, minced carrot, onions, and nappa cabbage. 

I really do adore it even though making it from scratch is a big task.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2019)

*I haven`t made any since last march tbh, feels like a special treat when I do

Would make it more often but no one in the fam wants to actually help me and it takes forever alone

I make big batches too xD 100+*


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *I haven`t made any since last march tbh, feels like a special treat when I do
> 
> Would make it more often but no one in the fam wants to actually help me and it takes forever alone
> 
> I make big batches too xD 100+*



I stick with about half that.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2019)

*I try to make half but then it`s like I should make some for tomorrow and some to freeze and then I`m stuck for hours folding dumplings xD*


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *I try to make half but then it`s like I should make some for tomorrow and some to freeze and then I`m stuck for hours folding dumplings xD*



Nooooo time for that anymore lel.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2019)

*I got the time, not the muse to do it tho xD*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 19, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Also @ane
> Where you at? You gonna take part again  right?



hey

sorry,  I have not had a computer for like a year. I have a phone but it is pretty painful to upload to imgur and then post here from phone,  so I probably won't take part :/


----------



## Catamount (Mar 19, 2019)

ane said:


> hey
> 
> sorry,  I have not had a computer for like a year. I have a phone but it is pretty painful to upload to imgur and then post here from phone,  so I probably won't take part :/


Just cause of the images part? 
Come on, you can't be serious. 
You don't need to upload those pics every day, no need for step by step either, just a final pic.
You would do that for a cat photo, wouldn't you


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2019)

ane said:


> hey
> 
> sorry,  I have not had a computer for like a year. I have a phone but it is pretty painful to upload to imgur and then post here from phone,  so I probably won't take part :/



*ANE! *


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 19, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *ANE! *


Hi! What are you the Queen of? Tumblr?!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> Hi! What are you the Queen of? Tumblr?!



*The Queen of everything...obviously~!*


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 31, 2019)

there used to cooking contests here before, whatever happened to that?

the way it was done back then was that we had a theme every week, and the winner got to choose the next theme. the themes were pretty different... "chinese" "ramen" "noodles" "potatoes" "fried" "grilled"  "soups"

there are a million ways to make potatoes or to incorporate it into your meal. same goes for noodles, people made stuff like ramen or italian or greek stuff. or for grilled, some people grilled meats or some grilled vegetables as their entry. it was pretty diverse.

and then people voted on which one they prefer (by looks i guess, no other way to judge lol. oh and by which fits the theme the best, but come on looks are gonna be a much greater factor lol)


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 31, 2019)

@Velvet used to run them.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

* You called?!

Yes I used to run those after suggesting we do a contest thing and they ran for a good while

Then I got busy with college 

We can always revive them!*


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 31, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * You called?!
> 
> Yes I used to run those after suggesting we do a contest thing and they ran for a good while
> 
> ...



Can always give it a try.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

*Yes! 

Perhaps if we revive them properly we can get back the bento section as a sub section *


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Moritsune (Mar 31, 2019)

I haven't forgotten about it, still working some stuff out, hopefully get something started later this week (badger me if this week passes without one). If I'm hosting, it will likely only be a monthly event, as I'm trying to get other things rotated in as well.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I haven't forgotten about it, still working some stuff out, hopefully get something started later this week (badger me if this week passes without one). If I'm hosting, it will likely only be a monthly event, as I'm trying to get other things rotated in as well.



* Don`t worry about it, I`m finished with college and can help host the weekly events like before if needed so you can focus on the other stuff*


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 31, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Don`t worry about it, I`m finished with college and can help host the weekly events like before if needed so you can focus on the other stuff*


That would be much appreciated! My only concern there would be the number of contests going on at one time in a section. Not sure how well it would work to have more than one going in here at a time, but weekly would work, maybe skip one week a month for a different kind of contest and then resume? If we can ever get enough food related activity again to revive the bento box that would be good as it would allow for more contest activity.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> That would be much appreciated! My only concern there would be the number of contests going on at one time in a section. Not sure how well it would work to have more than one going in here at a time, but weekly would work, maybe skip one week a month for a different kind of contest and then resume? If we can ever get enough food related activity again to revive the bento box that would be good as it would allow for more contest activity.



*Every two weeks would work yes  Gives the other contests time to be properly enjoyed too

 Also sorry for going MIA the past year....college was super busy and things got crazy

I hope we can revive the bento box, there is a lot i want to share with people  and want to see stuff from others as well*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2019)

What if it is not a food-oriented section specifically, but some kind of household stuff one? Country club is basically a civilized discussions spot, but there might be some down to earth subsection for food, house, gardening, etc. related topics.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2019)

I bet it would get more activity that a dedicated subsection for discussion how to use violet crayons in make up.







Or not.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 31, 2019)

@Velvet 
Good deal then, I'll work on trying to line some other stuff up for the off weeks for the cooking contests then. I really do appreciate it 



Catamount said:


> What if it is not a food-oriented section specifically, but some kind of household stuff one? Country club is basically a civilized discussions spot, but there might be some down to earth subsection for food, house, gardening, etc. related topics.





Catamount said:


> I bet it would get more activity that a dedicated subsection for discussion how to use violet crayons in make up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, KCC is everything lifestyle related at the moment. In order to make new subsections (or new sections) I would have to show that the activity level in the different groups warrants it. Bento Box and the girly section didn't last because they didn't have the activity, so I won't be able to push for the split again unless I have hard data on my side. At least for the time being everything will remain here in KCC, but I do hope to see enough activity and interest to at least be able to have the option of splitting again.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> @Velvet
> Good deal then, I'll work on trying to line some other stuff up for the off weeks for the cooking contests then. I really do appreciate it



* Of course dear*


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Bento Box and the girly section didn't last because they didn't have the activity, so I won't be able to push for the split again unless I have hard data on my side.


To be fair, Bento Box lasted for a while. I don't have a slightest idea why the activity in it got reduced so suddenly, however . Maybe, it was seasonal or maybe correlated with some nf technical issues, iunno.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2019)

Actually, now that the season has been brought up, i wonder if this time it is not going to fail again because half of everyone are having some kinds of exams in a month


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)

I can't wait for all the fun events starting here, cooking contest including. 
Moritsune, perhaps it can be a good idea to work something out similar to the poetry contest/writing contest. The poetry one was very successful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I can't wait for all the fun events starting here, cooking contest including.
> Moritsune, perhaps it can be a good idea to work something out similar to the poetry contest/writing contest. The poetry one was very successful.


Yeah, writing is definitely an option I'm looking at. Not sure how often, but I'll try to get things hammered out in time to have something going after the first cooking contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

I love cooking Kebab and Chips.


----------

